# 5lb lamb leg on a Smokey Joe.



## mdboatbum (Apr 8, 2012)

So just yesterday my wife announces she wants grilled leg of lamb for Easter. I of course immediately thought of smoking one, but have been smokerless since an ill fated plan to get rid of my ECB and upgrade backfired.

Anyway, I decided to go with the mini WSM/Smoker Joe plan. Found a decent deal on a Smokey Joe Gold yesterday, but I'm not sure if I'll have time to go to Target to get the tamale pot, cut the bottom out, mount the racks etc... So I'm left with the prospect of doing the lamb on the little grill. It's not really big enough for indirect, so what's the best method? I was thinking of deboning and filling with a mint pesto, then rolling and tying. I figure I can put all the coals to one side and just keep turning the thing to try and keep it as indirect as possible. Any other ideas?


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 9, 2012)

Ended up unzipping the leg and coating with a Rosemary and Mint Pesto. Rolled and tied it and put it in the little weber in a metal pie pan to protect from direct heat. Took about an hour and a half at right around 400˚ to get to an internal temp of 130˚. The bottom got a little overly crusty, but 90% of it was awesome. I was pretty busy and without assistance so no pics unfortunately.  Along with it we had bacon wrapped asparagus brushed with balsamic vinaigrette and my wife's KILLER potato salad. (Killer in a good way, not like it's poison or anything)

I like the mini Weber. It's probably going to see more use as the base for the mini WSM, but it did pretty well as a grill.


----------

